# Timing Dual Cam Bows



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Sounds to me like you just got a really crappy set of factory strings on it and they will probably never quit stretching.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Always set your yokes first, this addresses limb twist or cam lean which ever you prefer. Then work on the sync of the cams. Keep an eye on the yokes and make sure that they allow enough room for the cams to roll over. Do this with either a draw board or the hook in the ceiling bit. The key to these bows is to creep forward once you are at full draw. You can draw these bows right past timing issues and "think" you have them in time when in reality you don't. I am not calling you out simply stating fact. So to re-cap, set the yokes first then go about twisting untwisting the cables until the draw stops hit together AND leave at the same rate when you slowly let down. I've done quite a few of these and it does work. Yes the factory strings are not the greatest so a set of custom strings are in your future. Support the string builders on this site!


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

strings high maintenance on those bows. great little bow but if possible upgrade the string/cable when possible.


----------

